# suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom



## unCut_Shakur (1. Juli 2016)

*suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe auf meinem i7 6700K die DeepCool Maelstrom zu sitzen, mit einem roten LED Lüfter der mit maximal 879 RPM dreht. Ich habe meine CPU derzeit auf 4,2Ghz bei 1,34V zu laufen. 

Mein Problem, sind die Temperaturen die beim Spielen bei ~75 Grad liegen und bei einem Lasttest lagen die Temperaturen nach 10 Minuten, bei ~80 Grad. 

Jetzt befürchte ich, dass der verbaute Lüfter an der WaKü nicht ausreicht und ein neuer her muss, der schneller dreht ? oder mehr Luftdurchsatz hat. 

Könnt ihr mir LED Lüfter empfehlen, die gut auf einer WaKü arbeiten ? 

vielen Dank !


----------



## fushigi01 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*

Ich finde die 1,34V deutlich zu hoch. 4,2GHz geht bestimmt auch mit weniger Spannung, dann sind auch die Temps nicht so hoch.

Lies mal den Overclocking Guide für Skylake hier im Forum.

Auszug daraus: 
"Erfahrungsgemäß machen eigentlich alle CPUs 4,5 GHz bei 1.30 Volt. Gute CPUs machen 4,8 GHz bei etwa 1.35 - 1.4 Volt."


----------



## unCut_Shakur (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*



fushigi01 schrieb:


> Ich finde die 1,34V deutlich zu hoch. 4,2GHz geht bestimmt auch mit weniger Spannung, dann sind auch die Temps nicht so hoch.



Ja, habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber irgendwie kann ich bei meinem Asus Z170-K die Core Voltage nicht einstellen ?! Wenn ich die Core Voltage auf Manuell stelle, kommt kein anderes Menü, wo ich selber die Voltage einstellen kann.


----------



## unCut_Shakur (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*

Habe es gefunden !! Teste die CPU gerade bei 1,2V

Ich habe die CPU auf Manual Mode gestellt ist das ok ? 

Und wenn ich noch weiter runter will, muss ich zum Beispiel immer um einen runter gehen oder ? 1,99V, 1,98V und so weiter oder ?


----------



## fushigi01 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*

Ich hab leider kein ASUS Board, aber schau mal in den Guide, da sind auch OC-Videos mit ASUS Boards. Darin kannst vielleicht sehen wie es in den ASUS Menüs geht die Einstellungen zu ändern.

Edit: Manuel Mode bedeutet mein ich, dass die Spannung immer anliegt, egal ob die CPU belastet wird oder nicht.


----------



## unCut_Shakur (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*



fushigi01 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider kein ASUS Board, aber schau mal in den Guide, da sind auch OC-Videos mit ASUS Boards. Darin kannst vielleicht sehen wie es in den ASUS Menüs geht die Einstellungen zu ändern.
> 
> Edit: Manuel Mode bedeutet mein ich, dass die Spannung immer anliegt, egal ob die CPU belastet wird oder nicht.



Ja genau, die CPU verbraucht gerade 1,216V bei 4,2 Ghz und max ~60 Grad


----------



## fushigi01 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: suche besseren LED Lüfter für meine DeepCool Maelstrom*

Vielleicht tust du dir und deiner CPU trotzdem noch den Gefallen und liest den Guide: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html

Unter Schritt1 Spannungen wird erklärt was die unterschiedlichen Modes bedeuten.


----------

